# Jogger killed by Branch, Philadelphia



## masiman (Aug 6, 2009)

Jogger Killed


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2009)

Could happen at any time for anyone.

Great park though, the fireroad along the wissahickon creek. Its referred to as " going back valley green". I played in there ever since I was a kid and had a house back there. Biking, boating and of course CLIMBING ( tree, rock,bridge). I would say anyone who makes it out alive is doing OK.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2009)

Called Forbidden Drive cause no cars are allowed it used to be a girl like that had other worries down there. My buddies and I joined up for the FPVMBP, That would be the Fairmount Park Volunteer Mountain Bike Patrol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2009)

I wonder if they will go through and try to clean up some of the widow makers? Really not much you can do , just a happening by chance and I feel bad. Least it wasn't a rapist. I knew a girl...


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2009)

Used to do trail mainteeance and the patrol in that park years ago. Every time I mentioned chainsaw they got freaked.


----------

